# IDPA Match



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I went to an IDPA match yesterday and am now hooked. I did not participate, only observed. I went with some friends that participated. It was a blast! No pressure, low key, lots of fun, and of course, HOT! Lots of folks participating; male, female, and one young fellow of 10 yrs. old, (he did better than most, by the way). Very safe, lots of nice folks. I took some pics but my wife left this morning (with he camera) for an out of town visit for a few days. So I will post them later. This particular match was put on by Texas Tactical. They have some pictures on their website from previous matches. www.texastactical.net


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well...............it was fun!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

So, are you going to try it? :smt071


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Absolutely, probably in about 2 weeks.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Go for it!!! I've shot a couple USPSA matches, its a blast. IDPA is a little slow in my area right now....


----------

